# Anything Different Between Torts That Hibernate And



## wellington (Mar 30, 2016)

those that don't?
I want to know if tortoises that don't hibernate can go without UVB like the tortoises that do hibernate? Or 
Is there something the hibernating torts have/don't have, that the the others don't/do have?


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 30, 2016)

I assume you are referring to the fact that during hibernation they wouldn't receive UVB, and wondering how they can go on like this and come out of it without negative affects to their health?

No expert here, but I'd chalk it up to the fact that they are functioning at a much slower metabolic rate than active, foraging tortoises that require UVB. If I recall, UVB is needed to manufacture a chemical to metabolize calcium or something like that, which wouldn't be required for a dormant, hibernating animal. 

Interesting question.


----------



## ascott (Mar 30, 2016)

wellington said:


> those that don't?
> I want to know if tortoises that don't hibernate can go without UVB like the tortoises that do hibernate? Or
> Is there something the hibernating torts have/don't have, that the the others don't/do have?



Yes....torts that don't brumate are cranky and always feel tired age quickly...and oh the wrinkles....
No, their health would adversely be affected....they would gradually stop moving, stop eating, stop drinking and their system would shut down "they are not designed to be in this condition for survival"
Yes...a completely different and unique system that sets them up to utilize water/food/uv rays differently than torts that do not brumate....like for example, species that are not designed to brumate don't pass urates...while those that brumate do....meat and fruit eaters have systems that can process sugar in a different way than torts designed to not eat meat and fruit as their normal diet....just a couple of examples....

Just sharing what I know


----------



## wellington (Mar 30, 2016)

Turtlepete, I think you may be right. I just got pretty much the same answer from another member in a pm. Never thought about that. 
I am hoping to hear from a former member that did not use UVB during the winter and they had no noticeable affects. Will be interesting to know how long they actually went without and if they supplemented the torts with anything during this time.


----------



## ascott (Mar 30, 2016)

wellington said:


> I think you may be right. I just got pretty much the same answer from another member in a pm. Never thought about that.
> I am hoping to hear from a former member that did not use UVB during the winter and they had no noticeable affects. Will be interesting to know how long they actually went without and if they supplemented the torts with anything during this time.




You mean, someone has a species that does not brumate, deprived the tortoise uv rays? I think I am confused? Would not be the first time...lol


----------



## wellington (Mar 30, 2016)

ascott said:


> You mean, someone has a species that does not brumate, deprived the tortoise uv rays? I think I am confused? Would not be the first time...lol



Yes, and only through the winter months. A long time tortoise keeper/rescue/rehabber. I don't know exactly how they did it and for how long, but hoping to find out.


----------



## ascott (Mar 30, 2016)

wellington said:


> Yes, and only through the winter months. A long time tortoise keeper/rescue/rehabber. I don't know exactly how they did it and for how long, but hoping to find out.




Hmmmm? I would be curious as to how long? I mean here, the CDTs literally are down in the dark/cold/quiet for just about 5 months...however, they are designed to do just that....I know that for example the redfoot would "survive" not having the uv rays for likely that length of time....however, I am sure I would not ever do that to them....I do not see why a person would do that?...I mean, if there is a true biological scientific subject in a laboratory fully controlled environment, then perhaps I would pay attention to what the closing report had to say...however, I would not put much stock in someone just doing it...and then coming up with some closing statement? I mean, there is no comparison...in my opinion anyways....hmmm?


----------



## wellington (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is an older thread touching on the same subject. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/uvb-not-a-necessity.5893/#post-47942

I don't think going without or going with very little for a few months is as bad as you might think. If anyone could find a study in it, other then the one that @Madkins007 already posted in the link inserted above, I would love to read it. 
Mark, have you ran across any new studies or updates?


----------



## ascott (Mar 30, 2016)

wellington said:


> Here is an older thread touching on the same subject. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/uvb-not-a-necessity.5893/#post-47942
> 
> I don't think going without or going with very little for a few months is as bad as you might think. If anyone could find a study in it, other then the one that @Madkins007 already posted in the link inserted above, I would love to read it.
> Mark, have you ran across any new studies or updates?



Okay, that clarifies the confusion on my part some....I would agree that some species of tortoise have less / more uv requirement to maintain mental and physical health...the redfoot tortoise here do not have indoor uv light, but that is because they go out in the sun on a steady basis...even during winter the day time has plenty of days where sun is available, so I would guess that the most continuous days they have gone without is 2 weeks....the turtles I keep a long tube uv bulb going and of course the CDTs are apparent with the care I do...so I can see folks saying that the requirement for indoor uv bulbs may not be necessary....but I would only say that is a correct statement if the tortoise is still offered some reliable outdoor natural sun time....again, just my take and I have not studies to share dear....


----------

